# Smelt?



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

is smelt good to feed as main staple? with ocasional cheep cuts of beef


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i be cautious with the beef since its not the best for piranhas but i use smelt and silversides as my rhoms staple.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I used smelts and raw shrimp as the staple food for my large rhom, and also for all my pygos. I would avoid the beef though.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes!..


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

ok because they have been on beef for a while and they dont look as good as the use to so i got like 10+ lbs of fresh smelts i will be frezzing for food hope fuly for more then a years worth of food


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said beef is not good for Ps... so you better feed fish fillets (smelt is good) and shrimp as staple...


----------



## Xingu Rhom (May 22, 2011)

I feed large silversides to my rhom as a staple. He does very well with them.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup,Silversides and Raw Shrimp is all my feed my baby Red Belly's.


----------

